# Weekly competition 2012-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' U F R' U2 R2 U' F
*2. *F' R' U2 F U' F R U'
*3. *R F2 U R' U F2 R' U' R'
*4. *R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U2
*5. *R' U F' U' R2 U' R' F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' F2 L' R' F R' B R' B
*2. *F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B R B' D2 F2 R2 F R D' B2
*3. *L D' L2 D2 B R' U2 F2 L B U L2 D' B2 U' D2 R2 B2 R2 L2
*4. *L D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' R2 U' B R B2 D' R D2 U2 B'
*5. *R' B' L2 D F2 L2 F U2 L B2 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 U Fw U' Rw Uw' U B2 R' Fw D2 Uw2 L' Fw' Rw' D' F' U2 F2 R D' U' B' L2 D' B' L Rw D2 Fw' Uw U B' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw B2 Rw2 D2
*2. *D B2 Fw' F U' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R' D U' B Fw2 Rw' F D' F2 R' F U Rw2 R2 B2 Fw D U R' U L F' U2 B Fw F Rw U2 L' R2 D' F2
*3. *F2 Rw2 F' D' F2 Uw2 L Rw R' U Rw' Uw' R2 F' R' U' R2 B D L2 Rw2 R Uw' Rw Uw L R2 Fw' L2 Fw' L2 R' F D' B2 D U' B2 Rw' B'
*4. *B2 Rw' U B2 U' F2 D' L' R2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw' F' R2 Uw2 L R2 F U2 Rw2 R Fw F' Uw' U2 B' Fw L2 R' D' U Fw2 R2 B Fw2 Uw F D F
*5. *L2 U' L' D2 R Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw' B Fw' Uw R Fw2 U' B2 Fw U' Fw F' Rw' R2 F2 D2 U L' B' Fw2 F Rw D' L2 R2 B D Uw' F2 L2 Uw2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 Rw' F D2 Dw' B Bw F' Lw D' Fw D2 Lw2 U R D2 Bw Rw R B Fw2 D Dw' U L2 D Dw' Uw2 Fw' F2 R2 Dw' B' Uw' U Bw Dw' Bw2 D2 U' Bw Fw2 L2 B' U' Rw D Dw F' L2 B2 Bw D Uw B2 D' Dw' Bw' D Rw2
*2. *F2 L R B F D' R2 Bw F Rw' Fw' F L2 Uw Fw' D L' R B' L2 R Dw2 R' Uw' Bw' F' Dw L2 F' Uw2 Bw' L2 Uw2 Lw Rw Fw Dw' B' F' R' Dw' R B' Uw' B' Bw Fw' D' Bw' R' Dw' Fw L' B Fw F R' U' L2 Lw'
*3. *Dw' Uw' U L' B Fw Uw2 F R Dw2 Lw2 Fw R' D' Dw Bw2 Lw' Dw Fw2 U2 F2 Uw2 Fw F D' Dw' Uw B' D' Fw U' B2 D2 U' Bw Rw R2 F' Dw B F' Dw R Bw2 D2 Rw' D' F2 L' R2 Fw R2 Fw' Uw' Bw' U Fw2 Lw R' Bw2
*4. *Dw F R2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' B' R' Uw' L2 Dw' B' U L2 Lw Dw U L' Bw' L Dw Rw R' Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw L2 F' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 U' F Rw Dw2 U2 Bw Dw' Rw2 U2 B L R2 Bw Fw' F' L' B' Uw L R Bw Fw F D' Dw' U' L'
*5. *Lw' Rw' Dw Rw' Fw2 D' Dw' L' Fw' Uw' U Lw' D U2 Rw' R2 Bw' Fw D Rw' Uw2 U L2 Lw2 R' Dw' B2 U R2 B2 Lw' Rw' F2 Dw L' Dw2 B D2 L Rw F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B Fw Dw2 Uw' F2 U2 Rw2 B Dw Uw B2 Uw2 U Lw D' R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' 2R2 2F F' 2L 3R2 R F' L2 R' 3F' R B2 3F' F D2 2F 2D U L' U' 2L 3F' L 2B 2D U2 3R' 2B D2 3R' 2U2 3R' R 3F2 3R' 3F L 2L' 2R' 3F R U' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2U2 2B2 U' B2 2L' R2 D 3R2 B' 3F D 2L' 2F R2 F U 3R' 2D2 3U 2F2 R' 2D' 3U2 2B
*2. *B 2L' 3R2 2R' 2D2 B2 2D2 F2 3U2 B F' L 2L' 2B2 F' 2U U2 L 3U 2B2 U2 2B' 3F2 3U' 2R 2B2 3R2 2R' 2D' 3U 2F' D2 L2 2F R' U2 B' L 3R' 2R 3F2 2L2 D2 U' 2R2 3F F' 3U' 2R' B2 R 3F D 2B' 3F 2F2 3R' B2 D2 3U2 2L2 2R' F' L 2L2 3R R' D2 3U' 2R
*3. *3R2 3U L' 2B2 2D2 U F' 2R' 3U L 3R2 F2 U 2F 3R 2R' 2D' 2L2 F D' F' 2L' 2U2 B 3F2 F2 U2 F' 2D F' 3U' 2L2 3R' 3U2 U 2B L D2 2D 3U2 2B' 3F2 2D L2 2D F 2L' R F 2R' 2B' 3F2 D' U' B' 3F' 2D' R2 3F2 3R R' 2D 2F' 3U' 3F' 2U' 2R B2 2L2 R
*4. *U2 3R' D 2L' B2 3U 2R2 R' 3F 3R2 2F 3R 2F L' 3R' 2R 2U2 2B2 3F' L' 3U 3R2 2F' 2L 3F L 3F 2F' F' L 3F 3R2 B D' L R' 2D2 3U2 R B2 F2 D' B 2U B' 2D 2F 2D L' 3U' R U2 2B2 L' U 2R2 U' 2B U' 2R' R2 2D2 2U' L2 2U2 2B L' R' 2D' 3F'
*5. *3R' D2 3U L2 R2 U' 2F F' 2D F2 3R2 2B 2R' 2D2 3U' 2R R 2D' 2L 2R D' 2B' 2U' L2 2D2 3F2 3U' 2U' 2B2 3F' 2F 2D 3U2 U2 3R' 2B 2D 2U2 2B2 3F 2L' B' 3R2 D2 B 3F2 U' B' 2F2 2R2 R' B R' U' L 2D' U 2B L2 3R U' 2B' 2F' 2L U R2 2B2 U2 L 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 3D' F2 L 2L2 2D B' 3R2 2R' 3B' 2F2 U B2 2B 3B' L2 3L2 2R' 3B2 3U 2U' U2 3B 2R' 2D2 2U 3B2 L B2 3L U 3B2 F2 2U2 3L' 2U' B' 3R2 3U 2B2 2F' R' B' 2B 3B2 3F 2F 3D 3U' 2L' F2 L2 3F' 2L2 2F' L2 D 3U 2B' 3B2 D 2F2 U' 2R 3D2 L' 2L D' 2D' 2U' 3L' 3R 2B' 3B' 2F2 2R' R U2 2B' 3L' 3F2 F' 2R B 2F2 3R R 2B 2D U2 L' 2L2 D 2D 3D' 3L2 3R 2B' D 3U'
*2. *3B' 3F2 2F 3U2 B' 3D' 3F2 U' 3F2 2F' F2 L2 B' U B' F2 2D2 2R 2F' 2L 2F2 R' 2F' 2L2 2F' F D' U2 F 2R2 3U2 2L' 2R2 D' 3U2 2U2 L' 3L 2R D 3U2 B2 2B' 3B2 3L2 D2 2B' 3U2 2R' 2B 3B2 3F' F 3U 3F' 3U2 3R' 2B2 D' 2D' L 3F 3D2 2L2 2R2 F R' B' 3F' 2R F' 2U2 B 3U2 3L 3D' L2 3R' 3F2 2F' R2 B' F D' 3U' 2U 3B' 3U' 2L2 2F' L 3U B' L' 2L' 3U' L2 3B F2 2U'
*3. *2F2 L 3R' R' 3B2 3L 3R' 2U' 2R' B2 3F2 U' 3F2 2D' U' 2L2 F' D2 3D U' 3B2 3R' 2U' 3R' R 3D2 3F 2F2 F2 3D U2 2B' L' 2D L' R 2D B' 2D2 3B' 2F2 2D 3R2 3B2 2D B 3U2 2F 3R D 3U R' B' 3F' 2U 3B' L' 2B D2 2D 2L' 2R2 F2 L 2R' 2B' D 2R 2D2 2B 3B' R' 2B2 3F2 2D' 3F L2 U 3L2 D 2L 2R 3U' L' D2 R' 3B2 3F' R' 3U2 3L' 2R 2F' 2D2 U' 2F' 2L2 2U2 3R2 R
*4. *2L 2B' R2 3U' 2F 2R 2U2 2L' D2 3D2 3U F' 3L B' 2L 2U 3L' B R 2D 2F' F' L2 3D2 3U2 3F 2F F' 2U' 2F2 L2 3B2 2U2 3L' 3F2 D' 2L 2R2 B2 2B2 3F F 3L 2B' F 3L 3R2 2R2 R B 2F' F 3D 3L' 3F2 2F' 2D 3D 2R2 3F2 2U' 3L' D 3B2 3F' 3D B2 3F 2L 3B' 3D2 3F 2F D2 B2 3D 2B 2F' 3D' 3L F' D' 3B 3R' 3D' 3B 2F 2D' L R2 2B U' B 3F' 2L2 D 3F' 2R' R' 2D'
*5. *R 2U' 2B2 2D2 F2 2R2 B2 2B' 3B 3F 3R2 R2 2B' 3B2 L2 3D 2B 3F2 2D2 3B 2U' 3B D2 B' 3B' 3R 2U2 3B2 3D' 3R 3F2 F 3R B L2 2R' 2D' R D2 3U L 2R 2B 3F2 2L 2B' 3U L2 D U' R B2 3D2 2L 2R 2B 2U2 U R' 2F' 3D 3U2 2U' U2 B' 2R' 3D' 3B' 3F 2L' 3D2 3R R' 3F F' 3U' L' 2F2 L2 2B2 2U' B 3D2 U' 2L' R' 3F 2L' 3B L2 U 2R2 R' 2D2 3L 3D' R' 3B2 3L' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F R' F U F U' R2 U'
*2. *R U2 F U' R' F2 R' F2
*3. *U R U F' U F2 R2 F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 B D2 F L B R' D2 F' U' L D F' R2
*2. *D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U F2 D' R' B U' F' L2 R' D R' B R
*3. *D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L' B' L D U2 L' F' D U' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F U2 R2 Fw' L2 U2 L2 B2 Fw L2 D2 B2 L2 R Uw2 L2 Uw2 U2 L2 R' Uw U' L Uw' B Fw' Rw' F' L2 B Fw2 R' B2 R U B2 Fw Rw Fw
*2. *R' B' Rw2 U L' Rw U' Fw' R U2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw' F2 Uw L' Rw' U' Fw2 F2 D Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 D U2 L D' F R2 F D2 U Rw D' B2 F2 L2
*3. *Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw F' U2 R2 D' L R' D L' Rw' R Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw Fw' R2 B' F' Uw2 U' Rw' D Uw' L Uw U2 L Fw Rw U' Rw D U2 B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Rw R B2 Bw' D Dw2 B' L Dw Rw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 R D2 Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Bw' Dw2 U L Rw R B' Dw Uw2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 Lw Bw' L2 Dw F2 D2 Dw Uw L Lw' Bw D' R D Rw' F Dw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L Rw2
*2. *Dw' Uw' U Lw Rw2 R2 Bw' F2 Lw2 D2 Lw Rw' Bw2 Dw' L' B' Fw2 Dw' U2 Rw F Lw2 U R2 Bw Uw2 U2 Bw L' D2 L Lw' Rw2 R2 D Lw' Uw2 B Fw' U' B' Bw Fw2 L' Rw D' Dw2 L Rw F' L' F L' Lw B' Bw F' Rw2 U R'
*3. *Uw' Lw Dw2 Bw' D B Fw' Uw2 Fw F' Dw Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw Bw Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 D' Uw' Bw' L B Bw Dw2 U' Rw2 U' B2 Bw' F2 R2 Bw F' U' F2 R2 D2 F D Uw L Lw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R2 F D' U2 B' U B' Fw L2 Bw' Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2L 2R2 F' 2D 2L' 3R' 2R2 2F2 2D2 L 3F 3R' 2R2 R 2B2 U' 3F' D2 B 2B' 2F' 2L2 R2 D 2D B2 2L R' 2F2 3U2 U2 2F 3R' B 2D L 3R 2R R 3U' L' R2 D' 2D' 3R2 2D' 3U' L 3U' 3F 2L2 D2 2U2 3F2 D2 2F2 R2 B 3F L2 2L' 2R2 R' D2 B 2R 2D' 2U' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B2 3F 3U2 3F' 3R' 3F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' U' L' 2L' 3B2 2R2 2D2 3L D2 3R' 3U 2U' B2 2B' 3F2 2U' L 2L R' 2U2 L 3L2 3D2 2L2 U' F R' 3U' 3R' F 2L2 2B' R D' 2F 3U L2 2R2 R2 B 3D' L2 D B2 3B2 3R' B' F2 U' 3R2 2B' 3L R 2U F' 3D2 U 2R' D' 2D' 2B2 3R D R 2B2 D 3L' 3U2 2R' 3D B' 3F R' 3D' 2R2 F U' B' L2 2R' 3U 2F 3R' B2 L 2U2 2L 3R' 3F 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 F' U2 F L2 R2 F R2 B D F' U F' L2 R' F' D' B2 R'
*2. *F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 B' U F2 R' B F' L' R'
*3. *R2 B R2 B R2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 F' U B U2 R' B L' B' L2 D B'
*4. *B D L B' L' F U' B U' R' B2 L U2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 L'
*5. *D R B U' F' D F L' F B D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 D R2
*6. *R2 D2 R2 B' F' R2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 R U2 F2 D L2 B' R2 D' L B'
*7. *R2 L' B' L F R' B U D L' U2 F2 U2 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2
*8. *L2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F R' B' R2 B2 D' F' L' B2 D' F
*9. *D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 F L2 R U F' L2 D' B L R
*10. *L' U' F U' F2 R B' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L'
*11. *B2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 F U R F' R B U F D L' R'
*12. *F2 U2 F R B' D F R L' B D2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2
*13. *F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L F R2 D F U F2 D2 U R
*14. *R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L F L' F2 D' U' B L' D B
*15. *F' L2 F D2 U2 B L2 F U2 L2 R2 D L R' U2 B' L U B U2 F'
*16. *D B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F' R B L2 F2 L D B' R U'
*17. *F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 D' F R' B2 F R' F2 D2 U' F
*18. *R U' R F' R2 B' D B' U2 R' D R2 B2 U2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2
*19. *D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 F' R' D B2 F2 R' U' B2 D'
*20. *R' U' D L F2 L D B D R2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 F
*21. *L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B R B' D2 U' L2 D B U' R'
*22. *F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 F L' D' B U L D2 R2 D U2 F2
*23. *L' U' R' U' F' L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 F U2 B R2
*24. *R' D' F B' U' F' D2 B R L U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2
*25. *U L' U' R F2 B' D R F L' F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 D' B2 U' L2
*26. *F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 U F' R D2 F L2 F' L2 F D R'
*27. *L2 B U' L D B' D R L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L F2 R D2 F2 B2 L
*28. *F2 L B2 D' R' D R U2 L B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 R2 L2 B
*29. *B2 U' B U B2 D' F2 L' F U R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U B2
*30. *F2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 R F2 R2 F2 U B F' U' R B2 U B R2 B'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L' D' R2 U2 L2 D2 F U L' D
*2. *U' L U R L' B2 U D2 F' R' L2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2
*3. *F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' F D L
*4. *B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' U2 B' R' D2 F U' B' F' L'
*5. *U' B2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F L D2 B F R U' F2 L2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 D L B' U' L B' R F L' U F2
*2. *F' L' D B2 L U R' B' D2 B U' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L2 F2
*3. *L2 B' U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 B' R' U' F2 R' B' U L' U L2 U
*4. *U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 R2 B' R' B R' F' R' B2 U B2
*5. *B2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F L2 R' U' F' D B' R D R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D U' B R B D L2 R U L' D L
*2. *F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 L U2 R F2 D' B D R' D
*3. *U' F' L F' R' B' R2 L' U' F' D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2
*4. *F R2 B2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R2 F U2 L' U2 R2 F D' L F' D U F'
*5. *D' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F U B' U F2 U2 L B2 D' R2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' F R B L' F2 L2 D F R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F U2 F U2 F
*3. *D R2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 F U L U2 L' B L2 U
*4. *U' Rw2 R2 B2 D' F L B' Fw' L' Uw B2 F2 R2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw' Rw U' R2 Uw' B Fw L Uw L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B' D2 Rw' Uw U' R' Uw2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
*3. *B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 U' L2 R' F R2 D L' F L2 R'
*4. *F Uw B2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F' Rw F' D2 U' Fw' U2 F' Uw F' R B2 F2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L Rw' D2 Uw' U' R' B' Fw Rw' B2 F2 Rw U2 Fw' Uw2 B' Fw F'
*5. *Uw2 Fw R D' L2 Dw' Bw' L Lw' Bw2 L Rw U' Lw2 D Uw' F' Dw Fw' Lw2 Bw' F U' B Uw Fw2 L2 D Dw' B Fw' L' B Rw2 Fw2 L' R Bw' Fw L D' U2 R Fw Lw Fw' Dw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Dw' U' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw L2 R' Bw2 Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B' L U L B b'
*2. *R' U' L' R' U' L R' U l' r' b
*3. *B' R' L' R B U' L' B l r' b
*4. *L' U' L U' L R' B' L' u
*5. *U R B' L' R B' L R' l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*5. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R L D' R U D R'
*2. *U D' U D' U' D U R' L'
*3. *L R' L D U D' U L' U'
*4. *R' L R L R' U D' U'
*5. *U D R U' R' U' R' U' R'


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 17, 2012)

2x2 - 32.34, 25.18, 24.77, 23.59, 85.68 = 27.43
3x3 - 60.33, 76.96, 77.68, 73.75, 67.68 = 72.80
4x4 - 5:05.53, 4:36.71, 4:36.19, 5:30.43, 4:19.06 = 4:46.14
5x5 - 11:47.23, 10:54.35, 9:30.38, 13:41.50, 13:03.01 = 11:47.23
6x6 - 18:27.46, 18.33.87, 18.22.74, 15:22.86, 24:15.67 = 18:28.02
3x3 OH - 3:17.43, 3:50.25, 2:53.42, 3:41.03, 3:35.98 = 3:31.48
2/3/4 Relay - 5:20.39
2/3/4/5 Relay - 20:10.56


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 17, 2012)

*3x3*: 43.70, 40.98, 39.32, (53.03), (37.04) = *41.43* It could be sub-40, but now it isn't that bad 

*MegaMinx*: (5:07.47), 4:28.96, 4:12.74, 4:27.71, (4:01.37) = *4:23.13*

*3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *dafuq did I just do*

*3x3 OH*: 1:48.14, 1:50.98, 1:46.50, (1:29.39), (2:00.14) = *1:48.54*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 17, 2012)

3x3: 9.06, (10.61), (7.83), 9.55, 9.86 = 9.49


----------



## emolover (Apr 17, 2012)

*Megaminx*: 1:29.44
1:34.65, 1:31.61, 1:27.02, 1:22.02, 1:29.69
Kickin' ass!
*FMC*: 46
Sadly a PB.


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' F R B L' F2 L2 D F R2

L' F U' R' B' R' (6)
D U2 F U2 F2 U2 D F (14)
U' L' U' L2 U2 L U' L' B L B' (25)
x' z'*S' L' U' L U L F' L' f	*(35)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R (46)


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 17, 2012)

3x3x3: 16.73 + (20.98) + 17.06 + 19.30 + (14.52) = 17.70 

14.52 was PLL skip and new pb. My best avg5 ever.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 17, 2012)

2x2: (4.85), 3.43, (2.87), 4.27, 3.57 = 3.76 Terrible. Bad scrambles though
3x3: 12.96, 11.39, 13.15, 14.39, 13.01 = 13.04 lol
4x4:1:07.06, 1:20.51, (54.88), DNF, 1:01.20 = 1:09.59 lolfail. The DNF was because I didn't start the timer and I had a pop on the 1:20
2x2 BLD: 31.07+, 36.59+, 1:05.07 = 31.07
3x3 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 
3x3 OH: 20.39, (32.51), (17.92), 22.67, 24.50 = 22.52
234relay: 1:16.64
MTS:
Megaminx: 2:12.73, 2:54.42, 2:25.87, 2:48.24, 3:05.71 = 2:42.84


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 18, 2012)

*3x3:* 26.61, 25.07, 17.55, 17.95, 16.60 = *20.19* First two solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2012)

I noticed that Schmidt asked on Odder's website about the skewb scrambles, "Am I doing these scrambles right?? #2=3moves #4=2moves solutions"

I don't think so. Are you following the instructions on Meep's site, here?

I thought this week's skewb scrambles were the easiest yet (my best result this year!), but I didn't see any 2 or 3 move solutions - they were still full-step for me, but easy solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 18, 2012)

I guess I just taught myself zeroing for skewb.

I did the scrambles wrong. The way I did it the [U D' U D'] and [U' D] cancelled eachother only leaving U R' L' as a scramble.
And don't bug me about the 1 TPS(3 moves in 3.22s) I only got my skewb sometime last week, and I'm not comfy with picking it up yet( I pick it up like a 3x3x3, so one of the sides turns a little which I try to correct, only to push it a little too far)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> I guess I just taught myself zeroing for skewb.
> 
> I did the scrambles wrong. The way I did it the [U D' U D'] and [U' D] cancelled eachother only leaving U R' L' as a scramble.
> And don't bug me about the 1 TPS(3 moves in 3.22s) I only got my skewb sometime last week, and I'm not comfy with picking it up yet( I pick it up like a 3x3x3, so one of the sides turns a little which I try to correct, only to push it a little too far)


 
Ah, that explains it. As for the TPS, I'm often not much better, so I have no room to complain.


----------



## mycube (Apr 19, 2012)

2x2x2: 3.94 3.90 3.65 (5.86) (2.83) = 3.83
3x3x3: 12.31 11.84 11.65 (12.97) (11.46) = 11.93
4x4x4: 58.80 (1:01.33) 58.33 58.97 (57.25) = 58.70
comment: :/
5x5x5: 1:55.15 1:55.40 1:55.02 (2:01.40) (1:43.71) = 1:55.19
comment: single PB 
6x6x6: (3:37.55) 3:41.00 3:41.38 (3:41.61) 3:39.96 = 3:40.78
7x7x7: (5:45.83) 5:49.53 5:56.43 (5:59.86) 5:49.05 = 5:51.67
3x3x3 OH: 25.63 26.63 (24.03) 26.31 (27.06) = 26.19
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:12.03
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:30.43
2x2x2 BLD: 48.80 DNF(46.19) 44.59 = 44.59
3x3x3 BLD: DNF(3:09.91) 3:19.88 DNF(2:51.41) = 3:19.88
Mulit-BLD: 0/2 in 13:13.51
visual memo for multi is hard 
Megaminx: 2:21.11 2:25.80 (2:06.65) 2:22.65 (2:28.81) = 2:23.19
Pyraminx: (12.36) (9.80) 11.88 10.18 10.02 = 10.69

FMC: 34


Spoiler



inv: premove F' U'
L D' F L – 2x2x2 [6/6]
U' R B' R' B U' – 2x2x3 [2/12]
R2 F – TXC [2/14]
F R' F' R U' R U R D R2 U' R' U R2 D' – EO [14/28]

L D' F L U' R B' R' B U' R2 F2 R' F' R U' . R U R D R2 U' R' U R2 D' F' U'
. = U F U' B U F' U' B' [8-2/34]

inverse solution:
L D' F L U' R B' R' B U' R2 F2 R' F' R F U' B U F' U' B' R U R D R2 U' R' U R2 D' F' U'

Solution:
U F D R2 U' R U R2 D' R' U' R' B U F U' B' U F' R' F R F2 R2 U B' R B R' U L' F' D L'


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 19, 2012)

/\ I'm more impressed by the consistancy of the counting solves(both 4 & 5)


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 20, 2012)

2x2: 5.05, 9.67, 4.98, 5.84, 7.27 = 6.05
3x3: 13.88, 14.09, 18.28, 13.93, 13.57 = 13.97
4x4: 59.54, 1:02.54, 1:16.81, 57.51, 1:00.16 = 1:00.75
5x5: 1:45.37, 1:48.07, 1:37.31, 1:36.96, 1:36.75 = 1:39.88
3x3 OH: 34.94, 31.38, 31.51, 27.42, 31.75 = 31.55
2-4: 1:22.06
2-5: 3:40.08
Megaminx: 1:17.67, 1:17.96, 1:22.98, 1:16.68, 1:25.85 = 1:19.53


----------



## mycube (Apr 20, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> /\ I'm more impressed by the consistancy of the counting solves(both 4 & 5)


 
never noticed but yeah, you´re right


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 20, 2012)

mycube said:


> never noticed but yeah, you´re right


 I noticed the same thing with my 3x3 solves. A difference of 0.15. From 20.04-20.19 on my counting solves.


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 21, 2012)

*2x2*: (4.23), 4.95, 4.65, (10.08), 4.26 = *4.62*
*3x3*: 12.00, 12.81, 12.97+, (8.85), (14.20) = *12.59*
*3x3 OH*: (12.54), 13.76, (19.15), 17.89, 14.34 = *15.33*
*Megaminx*: 1:07.38, 1:04.15, (1:03.92), 1:09.15, (1:10.91) = *1:06.89*

Megaminx and my 3x3 avg were not so good :/


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 22, 2012)

*FMC: 25 moves* L' F R2 F' R B2 R' F' R2 F R' B2 R F' R2 D R B' R' L' U2 L U2 L' U


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' F R B L' F2 L2 D F R2

Really easy solution. Found skeleton within a couple of minutes
2x2x2: L' F R2 F2 D (5)
2x2x3: R B' R' (8)
Edges: L' U2 L U2 L' U (14)
Leaves 2 3-cycles

Skeleton: L' F R2 F2 * D R B' R' L' U2 L U2 L' U
Insert F R B2 R' F' R B2 R' at * to cancel 1 move

New skeleton: L' F R2 F' R B2 R' F' R * B2 R' D R B' R' L' U2 L U2 L' U
Insert R F R' B2 R F' R' B2 at * to cancel 4 moves

14+8-1+8-4=25

Solution: L' F R2 F' R B2 R' F' R2 F R' B2 R F' R2 D R B' R' L' U2 L U2 L' U


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 22, 2012)

2x2 : 5.67, 7.11, (8.41), (5.27), 6.96 = 6.58

3x3 : (16.49), 17.48, 16.83, 17.53, (23.38) = 17.28 Yay finally some improvement


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 22, 2012)

HOLY FMC PB BATMAN (EDIT : Oh, I guess this isn't PB. I had a 27 not long ago xD)



Spoiler: 29 moves



Scramble : B2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' F R B L' F2 L2 D F R2 
Skeleton : L' F R2 F2 D R B' R' U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U'
Solution : F R F' L' F R F2 D R B' R' U2 L' U2 L U R' U L U' R L' D' L U L' D L' U'

. L' F R2 F2 D R B' R' // 2x2x3 
U2 L' U2 L U2 ! ; L' U' // leave 6 corners (played with all the different AUFs at the beginning, this ended up being the best I found)

Insert at dot : F R F' L' F R' F' L (6 moves cancel into 1)

Insert at semicolon BEFORE the exclamation : L U' L' D' L U L' D (no moves cancel  )

At this point what I have is :

F R F' L' F R F2 D R B' R' U2 L' U2 L U2 L U' L' D' L U L' D L' U'

Insert at exclamation point (in previous skeleton) : U' R' U L U' R U L' (6 moves cancel into 1)

Ending with 

F R F' L' F R F2 D R B' R' U2 L' U2 L U R' U L U' R L' D' L U L' D L' U'

Wow. I think that's my first time canceling an insertion with a previous insertion! 



EDIT : Oh wow, That's nice David. So similar to mine in the skeleton. I don't know how I didn't find that insertion with that AUF (yes, I did look through all 4) xD


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 23, 2012)

2x2x2: 5.02 - (4.16) - 4.21 - 5.81 - (6.20) = 5.01
3x3x3: 12.80 - 13.44 - (14.21) - 13.88 - (12.51) = 13.37
4x4x4: (54.11) - 57.25 - 57.62 - (57.76) - 56.76 = 57.21
5x5x5: 1:40.30 - 1:43.69 - 1:41.75 - (1:35.62) - (1:43.47) = 1:41.84
6x6x6: (2:56.03) - (2:35.65) - 2:46.57 - 2:50.74 - 2:55.93 = 2:51.08
7x7x7: 4:46.25 - 4:46.10 - 4:36.08 - (4:34.04) - (5:10.75) = 4:42.81
3x3x3OH: (30.31) - (25.94) - 29.34 - 27.62 - 29.95 = 28.97
2BLD: 1:04.15 - DNF - 45.62 = 45.62
3BLD: 3:07.88 - DNF - DNF = 3:07.88
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 8:34.41
2-4: 1:40.52
2-5: 3:30.15
Master Magic: (2.96) - 3.54 - (3.60) - 3.04 - 3.21 = 3.26
Magic: (2.02) - (1.57) - 1.98 - 1.76 - 1.98 = 1.91
Megaminx: 1:15.32 - 1:13.36 - (1:11.84) - (1:16.95) - 1:15.62 = 1:14.77
Pyraminx: 8.47 - 8.60 - (6.32) - (9.81) - 7.73 = 8.27 
Clock: 15.77 15.71 (15.12) (20.49) 17.63 = 16.37


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2012)

Preliminary result: congratulations yoinneroid, CuberMan, mycube and MaeLSTRoM !

*2x2x2*(40)

 3.15 CuberMan
 3.15 ybs1230
 3.76 Tao Yu
 3.83 mycube
 4.20 HampusHansson
 4.40 rickcube
 4.49 yoinneroid
 4.59 Andrejon
 4.62 7942139101129
 4.76 riley
 4.93 Krag
 5.00 Jaycee
 5.01 MaeLSTRoM
 5.22 ThomasJE
 5.24 Divineskulls
 5.28 dinostef
 5.35 jeff081692
 5.41 CubicNL
 5.44 AndersB
 5.46 antoineccantin
 5.70 Skullush
 5.80 jla
 5.91 yale
 5.97 Alcuber
 6.04 comamycube
 6.05 Aria97
 6.05 JianhanC
 6.16 brandbest1
 6.21 FinnGamer
 6.58 balloon6610
 7.19 Kenneth Svendson
 7.52 MeshuggahX
 7.54 Schmidt
 7.75 Mike Hughey
 8.27 Mikel
 9.87 MichaelErskine
 12.01 hcfong
 12.60 bassgdae13
 22.23 MatsBergsten
 27.43 Reprobate
*3x3x3 *(53)

 9.49 Yes, We Can!
 9.60 ybs1230
 10.70 yoinneroid
 10.85 dinostef
 11.40 CuberMan
 11.93 mycube
 12.59 7942139101129
 13.04 Tao Yu
 13.06 riley
 13.11 Aria97
 13.37 MaeLSTRoM
 13.58 rickcube
 13.71 Andrejon
 13.97 JianhanC
 14.14 CubicNL
 14.52 antoineccantin
 14.78 Divineskulls
 16.88 Skullush
 17.28 balloon6610
 17.52 AndersB
 17.65 yale
 17.70 CubeRoots
 17.83 jeff081692
 18.16 Krag
 18.41 Kenneth Svendson
 18.42 HampusHansson
 18.93 Perff
 19.09 Mikel
 19.16 Jaycee
 20.12 MeshuggahX
 20.19 Ickenicke
 20.24 comamycube
 20.59 Mike Hughey
 20.64 toma
 21.86 brandbest1
 23.06 FinnGamer
 23.45 okayama
 24.53 ThomasJE
 24.67 nickvu2
 25.64 Alcuber
 26.29 Schmidt
 28.12 Jenscold
 29.21 aznanimedude
 29.74 snorri
 31.31 MichaelErskine
 36.41 hcfong
 37.45 bassgdae13
 38.07 MatsBergsten
 41.33 arcio1
 43.98 Halimua
 44.84 hfsdo
 45.43 ljackstar
 1:12.80 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(30)

 40.61 yoinneroid
 49.56 CuberMan
 51.14 Andrejon
 57.21 MaeLSTRoM
 58.70 mycube
 1:00.75 JianhanC
 1:01.52 antoineccantin
 1:02.30 rickcube
 1:07.85 dinostef
 1:09.44 CubicNL
 1:09.59 Tao Yu
 1:12.51 riley
 1:12.61 yale
 1:15.44 HampusHansson
 1:18.42 Divineskulls
 1:18.76 Jaycee
 1:23.69 comamycube
 1:32.35 AndersB
 1:35.84 Mike Hughey
 1:36.12 brandbest1
 1:38.20 Mikel
 1:39.40 Krag
 1:43.30 nickvu2
 1:53.05 FinnGamer
 2:12.43 MichaelErskine
 2:16.27 Schmidt
 2:36.99 MatsBergsten
 2:49.37 bassgdae13
 4:46.14 Reprobate
 DNF MeshuggahX
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:23.46 yoinneroid
 1:39.88 JianhanC
 1:40.90 CuberMan
 1:41.84 MaeLSTRoM
 1:49.93 dinostef
 1:51.15 antoineccantin
 1:55.19 mycube
 2:08.52 rickcube
 2:20.61 Skullush
 2:21.89 riley
 2:24.68 AndersB
 2:29.16 Mike Hughey
 3:09.66 Mikel
 3:16.92 Jaycee
 3:18.77 nickvu2
 3:29.58 Krag
 3:33.36 MeshuggahX
 4:06.43 FinnGamer
 4:37.22 Schmidt
 5:47.37 MatsBergsten
 6:51.50 bassgdae13
11:54.86 Reprobate
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:51.08 MaeLSTRoM
 3:40.78 mycube
 4:33.11 Mike Hughey
 4:34.39 AndersB
 5:09.58 Divineskulls
 6:14.72 nickvu2
18:28.03 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:42.81 MaeLSTRoM
 5:51.67 mycube
 7:20.48 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 15.33 7942139101129
 16.00 Aria97
 16.32 yoinneroid
 17.57 antoineccantin
 19.14 Andrejon
 20.72 rickcube
 20.93 CuberMan
 22.52 Tao Yu
 26.19 mycube
 26.25 HampusHansson
 26.93 Skullush
 27.10 CubicNL
 28.97 MaeLSTRoM
 30.33 dinostef
 31.18 Divineskulls
 31.55 JianhanC
 32.98 AndersB
 34.99 MeshuggahX
 36.76 riley
 37.58 Jaycee
 40.17 yale
 40.17 Kenneth Svendson
 40.23 Mike Hughey
 41.18 Mikel
 41.21 comamycube
 52.74 brandbest1
 59.65 ThomasJE
 1:12.38 bassgdae13
 1:16.66 FinnGamer
 1:43.70 hfsdo
 1:48.54 arcio1
 3:31.48 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:37.01 Mike Hughey
 1:59.70 antoineccantin
 2:03.80 yoinneroid
 2:17.31 CuberMan
 2:20.46 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 10.56 CuberMan
 19.40 Jaycee
 20.18 Mike Hughey
 21.45 riley
 29.36 yoinneroid
 31.07 Tao Yu
 35.94 MatsBergsten
 42.17 AndersB
 44.59 mycube
 45.62 MaeLSTRoM
 48.34 Divineskulls
 51.39 HampusHansson
 1:35.66 Mikel
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:08.77 Mike Hughey
 1:21.33 MatsBergsten
 1:28.40 yoinneroid
 1:42.59 riley
 2:04.00 okayama
 2:18.23 Jaycee
 3:07.88 MaeLSTRoM
 3:19.88 mycube
 4:53.61 Divineskulls
 6:05.86 MeshuggahX
 DNF arcio1
 DNF CuberMan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:59.58 Mike Hughey
 7:07.88 MatsBergsten
 8:41.13 yoinneroid
14:30.85 CuberMan
 DNF Jaycee
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:07.05 MatsBergsten
15:32.64 Mike Hughey
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

31:40.95 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

9/9 (59:02)  yoinneroid
7/9 (48:00)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 7:20)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (19:52)  HampusHansson
2/2 (10:21)  Jaycee
0/0 ( 6:35)  CuberMan
1/2 ( 9:14)  riley
0/2 ( 8:34)  MaeLSTRoM
0/2 (13:13)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:08.19 Mike Hughey
 1:22.34 yoinneroid
 1:32.99 Jaycee
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 55.25 yoinneroid
 1:08.91 CuberMan
 1:12.03 mycube
 1:16.64 Tao Yu
 1:21.81 riley
 1:22.06 JianhanC
 1:24.53 dinostef
 1:32.86 Jaycee
 1:33.22 CubicNL
 1:36.56 Divineskulls
 1:40.52 MaeLSTRoM
 1:43.63 yale
 1:53.44 AndersB
 1:54.62 HampusHansson
 2:03.33 MeshuggahX
 2:17.15 Mike Hughey
 2:39.93 Mikel
 2:42.97 Schmidt
 2:53.23 FinnGamer
 3:44.86 bassgdae13
 3:45.74 MatsBergsten
 4:32.07 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:09.58 yoinneroid
 2:43.70 CuberMan
 3:30.15 MaeLSTRoM
 3:30.43 mycube
 3:35.89 dinostef
 3:40.08 JianhanC
 4:05.19 riley
 4:08.05 HampusHansson
 4:23.07 Jaycee
 4:23.11 AndersB
 4:40.58 Mike Hughey
 5:56.40 Mikel
11:00.01 bassgdae13
*Magic*(10)

 1.00 brandbest1
 1.18 antoineccantin
 1.30 dinostef
 1.40 riley
 1.60 yoinneroid
 1.72 AndersB
 1.86 Mike Hughey
 1.91 MaeLSTRoM
 3.39 HampusHansson
 4.87 CuberMan
*Master Magic*(12)

 2.23 antoineccantin
 2.96 dinostef
 3.06 jla
 3.14 brandbest1
 3.26 MaeLSTRoM
 3.33 HampusHansson
 3.49 yoinneroid
 3.61 Mike Hughey
 4.20 riley
 5.06 okayama
 5.76 CuberMan
 DNF FinnGamer
*Skewb*(6)

 14.93 Mike Hughey
 19.24 HampusHansson
 20.92 antoineccantin
 23.13 AndersB
 26.54 Schmidt
 26.81 riley
*Clock*(10)

 8.74 Andrejon
 9.83 HampusHansson
 10.01 comamycube
 11.74 yoinneroid
 16.37 MaeLSTRoM
 16.48 Mike Hughey
 19.98 MichaelErskine
 22.20 rickcube
 1:00.05 FinnGamer
 DNF CuberMan
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.98 rickcube
 5.81 Andrejon
 6.96 Skullush
 7.40 CubicNL
 7.41 CuberMan
 7.51 antoineccantin
 8.04 yoinneroid
 8.27 MaeLSTRoM
 8.29 Alcuber
 8.36 comamycube
 8.69 Jaycee
 10.69 mycube
 11.40 brandbest1
 12.26 riley
 12.65 Krag
 13.29 ThomasJE
 13.77 dinostef
 14.18 HampusHansson
 17.25 AndersB
 17.33 Mikel
 17.76 Schmidt
 20.28 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(18)

 1:06.89 7942139101129
 1:12.67 dinostef
 1:14.77 MaeLSTRoM
 1:19.54 JianhanC
 1:29.44 emolover
 1:31.32 antoineccantin
 1:39.51 Divineskulls
 1:46.85 yoinneroid
 2:11.84 AndersB
 2:17.40 CuberMan
 2:23.19 mycube
 2:40.66 HampusHansson
 2:42.84 Tao Yu
 2:59.68 Mike Hughey
 3:01.51 brandbest1
 4:23.14 arcio1
 6:55.90 Mikel
 DNF Schmidt
*Square-1*(9)

 33.79 yoinneroid
 35.51 rickcube
 36.13 comamycube
 40.34 brandbest1
 46.67 Mike Hughey
 57.56 HampusHansson
 1:05.32 AndersB
 1:06.37 Mikel
 1:38.71 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

23 okayama
25 kinch2002
27 guusrs
29 Jaycee
29 irontwig
30 Mike Hughey
34 mycube
38 yoinneroid
44 mrjames113083
46 emolover
52 hfsdo

*Contest results*

398 yoinneroid
305 CuberMan
291 mycube
291 MaeLSTRoM
288 Mike Hughey
233 riley
232 dinostef
219 antoineccantin
211 Jaycee
211 HampusHansson
201 rickcube
190 AndersB
184 Tao Yu
184 JianhanC
178 Andrejon
165 Divineskulls
154 CubicNL
142 7942139101129
128 Skullush
123 MatsBergsten
114 brandbest1
113 Mikel
109 comamycube
107 yale
100 Krag
99 Aria97
97 ybs1230
91 MeshuggahX
76 FinnGamer
68 Schmidt
67 ThomasJE
64 Kenneth Svendson
60 jeff081692
58 okayama
56 Yes, We Can!
52 Alcuber
51 balloon6610
51 nickvu2
47 bassgdae13
38 MichaelErskine
35 CubeRoots
32 jla
31 Reprobate
30 emolover
30 Perff
27 arcio1
26 Ickenicke
24 hfsdo
23 toma
20 kinch2002
19 guusrs
18 irontwig
17 hcfong
15 Jenscold
14 aznanimedude
13 mrjames113083
13 snorri
7 Halimua
5 ljackstar


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 24, 2012)

You forgot about me.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> You forgot about me.



Sorry, fixed it now .


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 24, 2012)

:O 9th overall! I think that's my best.


----------



## mycube (Apr 24, 2012)

and finally...


... PODIUM


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 24, 2012)

Did well in 2x2 and nearly got in the top half of the overall. I've got my 4x4 and lubed my 3x3, so top half here I come!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2012)

Woop. 50th! Not quite my best


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it too late? I forgot to post my results....
edit:

2x2: 4.17, 5.59, 4.77, 4.50. 5.33 = 4.87
3x3: 15.67, 15.35, 14.29, 16.54, 14.66 = 15.23
3x3 OH: 30.02, 23.36, 23.34, 26.61, 32.32 = 26.66 
megaminx: 4:07.46, 3:55.95, 3:35.23, 3:53.50, 3:19.54 = 3:48.22? (not sure)
FMC


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' F R B L' F2 L2 D F R2
z2 R F R2 U2 y' L' F' L' (7)
U y' R U' R' D' (5)
U' L U' L' (4)
y U2 F' U F2 R' F' R (7)
y B' U2 B2 L2 F' L B' L2 F L' (10)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U (14)

47 moves (better than last time....)



yay OH PB average and megaminx PB/PB average


----------

